# Tore my ACL....



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Probably not for quite a while. From knowing people who have torn their ACLs, I can tell you that you'll most likely be in an immobilizer on that leg for a while, which will deteriorate your quadricep and, if I remember correctly, probably need physical therapy. But if you waited that long to go to the doctor, I would assume you didn't tear it all that badly. The two people I thought of off the top of my head tore theirs playing soccer and a car accident, so they had to have surgery right away. 

I tore part of my MCL, but that was never really diagnosed until it was too late to have surgery. I didn't ride on a regular basis then, but when I did, it caused me qutie a bit of pain. That knee still does quite often. I found out that I had started walking with my hip rather than my quad (as if I had some kind of invisible immobilizer on) and it deteriorated it. I had PT for it and it help immensely with my riding pain and just day-to-day inflammation.

I'm sorry you tore your ACL. It's not fun, but I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

depends on what type of surgery it is. are just doing a scope and clean up or repair and what method of repair. 

I've got part of my hamstring as my improved ACL. took 3 months before I was doing my standard dumb things again (skiing and such), I was 25 when I had that done.

best advice I can offer, try and build the muscles up around the knee as much as you can before surgery. It will help so much post op.

Feel free to PM my house is full of gimp knees. The boyfriend is on reconstruction #3 I'm on #2


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I tore my ACL twice. First time was 8 years ago, fell off a dirt bike, I was on crutches for 2 weeks, I was riding 2 months after, no I did not go to the doctor. I always babied that leg & was careful & I stopped kickboxing. Then about 3 years ago I fell off the back of a motorcycle & went on my knees, needless to say I tore through any scar tissue holding it. Nope, didn't go to the doctor that time either, did go to the hospital for stitches, I fell with a glass beer bottle that cut my wrist open. I babied it again, was riding almost immediately after but my knee would swell up & I would limp & get fluid on the knee. I finally went to the doctor & found out I had to have ACL graft surgery. That was 2 years ago, I couldn't go anything for 5 months after the surgery as to not overly stretch or tear the grafts. I rode again then, was fine. Then I thought, lets see how strong this knee is, I went full on training in kickboxing, it's good as new & stronger than ever. Wish I had done the surgery right after the first time I tore it. The specialist told me Anterior Cruciate Ligaments do not repair or heal themselves, surgery is the only remedy.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

As far as I know, the surgery will be othoscopic, I've already had fluid drawn out of it once, but it's back swollen again. I've tweaked it (for lack of a better term) about 5 times now playing volleyball, which probably didn't help the tear much, and it seems it's getting looser and looser, so Mr.Doctor-Guy had better hurry up...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I hae noticed that my one leg has lost a lot of muscle... which I've been trying to work... but not doing so well. My knee brace prevents it greatly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You really need to get that fixed, it just gets worse.


----------

